# 2A 3C vhi renewal 1/10/13



## keff (19 Sep 2013)

Renewal due 1/10/13

Currently my 3 month old and I are on VHI Family Plan Plus Level 1, husband one plan  and boys aged 5 and 3 one plan choice.

We dont need day to day for everyone, possibly just for me as I need physio this year 
We don't need high tech hospitals. OK with excesses for hospital treatment too

Anyone suggest any plans worth looking at, I'm going blind comparing!

thanks in advance


----------



## Matthew2011 (20 Sep 2013)

Hi Keff, 

I would look at Aviva's Health Plan 06 for you and your husband, it is €980 per annum, and is almost identical to the plan you are on and a shade better than your husband (but more than worth it for €35 in the difference). There is €25 back on 7 Physio visits, as well as other day to day expenses with no excess. Small excess of €75 on Private and hi tech hospitals. Also aviva have a "Back up" program that may be the answer to your physio needs, with up to 8 sessions for €50. 

For the kids, Aviva have a special offer on their new Family Focus Plan (€150 for kids 5-17 and €241 for 0-4 year olds).

Probably a bit biased but there was a huge saving in moving from VHI to Aviva, hope this helps, 

Thanks

M


----------



## keff (23 Sep 2013)

Thanks M will check it out


----------

